# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shprehni ndenjat me nje kenge.

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Ti shprehim ndenjat e momentit me nje kenge he,qe thoni???
*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Edhe nje dit e njejte...

----------


## Ksanthi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLyzz5tslZ8

----------


## Infinite

Tutti mi dicevano vedrai 
è successo a tutti però poi 
ti alzi un giorno e non ci pensi più 
la scorderai, ti scorderai di lei. 

Solo che non va proprio così 
ore spese a guardare gli ultimi 
attimi in cui tu eri qui con me 
dove ho sbagliato e perché 
ma poi mi son risposto che non ho 

nessun rimpianto nessun rimorso 
soltanto certe volte capita che appena 
prima di dormire mi sembra di sentire 
il tuo ricordo che mi bussa 
e mi fa male un po' 

Come dicon tutti il tempo è 
l'unica cura possibile 
solo l'orgoglio ci mette un po' 
un po' di più per ritirarsi su 

però mi ha aiutato a chiedermi 
s'era giusto essere trattato così 
da una persona che diceva di 
amarmi e proteggermi 
prima di abbandonarmi qui non ho 


nessun rimpianto nessun rimorso 
soltanto certe volte capita che appena 
prima di dormire mi sembra di sentire 
il tuo ricordo che mi bussa 
ma io non aprirò.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUMcA--ejOc


sa vjet qe te kalojne do mbeten __numer____1

----------


## King_Arthur

> sa vjet qe te kalojne do mbeten __numer____1


se dija qe te pelqenin scorpionsat .

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> se dija qe te pelqenin scorpionsat .


lol une sje live te tyre leket i kam bere bileta kur erdhen ne athine ishin apapa nuk e imagjinon dot jane pleq po mbajne akoma ....
ke per te mesuar akoma....

----------


## Xhuxhumaku



----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk_7y41Ij2Y


mer pak shije athine  ah ah nate shume e bukur .............
lum une

me qe te pelqejne dhe ty te pershendes
 Let me take you far away
You'd like a holiday
Let me take you far away
You'd like a holiday

Exchange the cold days for the sun
A good time and fun
Let me take you far away
You'd like a holiday

----------


## King_Arthur

helena shije greqie sme pelqen te marr se ne ka shtet ne kete bote qe urrej greqia eshte .
scorpionsat kane ardhur dhe ne tirane dhe kane kenduar live .

faleminderit per pershendetjen se une i adhuroj scorpionsat 
dhe emri i dikurshem qe kam pas ne forum perpara King_Arthur ka qene scorpions_king  :shkelje syri:

----------


## B@Ne



----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> helena shije greqie sme pelqen te marr se ne ka shtet ne kete bote qe urrej greqia eshte .
> scorpionsat kane ardhur dhe ne tirane dhe kane kenduar live .
> 
> faleminderit per pershendetjen se une i adhuroj scorpionsat 
> dhe emri i dikurshem qe kam pas ne forum perpara King_Arthur ka qene scorpions_king


e kush tha qe une vdes per greqine 
por ktu ishte fati tone
ti i uren pa i jetuar mjer ne qe i kemi ball per ball per dite
te vjen te maresh kallashin dhe mos lesh asnje

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvL4aui81ow



ah ah ti e dike mire te qash dhe mos pushosh
malli dhe per guret e shtepise te mer

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpnuH...eature=related


opa ssssssssssssssssss
opa opa ajde te kercejme pak se si dile ndryshe
vetem lot nuk shkohet jeta

----------


## King_Arthur

> e kush tha qe une vdes per greqine 
> por ktu ishte fati tone
> ti i uren pa i jetuar mjer ne qe i kemi ball per ball per dite
> te vjen te maresh kallashin dhe mos lesh asnje


kush tha qe skam jetuar ne greqi ? nejse .

----------


## EdiR

Kjo teme eshte hapur ne forumin e gabuar dhe po ashtu eshte nje teme e dyfishte.
Tek forumi i muzikes ka dhe gjithmone do te kete nje teme ku secili poston nje kenge; se e poston per te shprehur ndnjenjat apo pershendetur dike nuk eshte gjeja me e rendesishme.

Kalofsh mire,
Eduard Rusi

----------

